
Ask HN: Someone to help Google Maps API financials of a food deliverability app - funkidredd
Gday all,<p>In speaking with Google, it appears we need just 4 of their Maps API suite for our MVP, including:<p>* native dynamic
* geo coding
* directions
* distance matrix<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to have someone here on HN with experience in this, to be able to publicly do some &quot;back of fag packet maths&quot; to assume we have 1000 users wanting to order food with our app open and notifying them until their food arrives and showing them live in our app, where their food trucks are (north American only for the MVP).<p>Assuming we have 100 restaurants signed up with us with 2 drivers on the road each..<p>And assuming we want each restaurant owner to also be able to check the live location of its drivers..<p>I really need to be able to know how many pings (hits) to those 4 API&#x27;s are involved for live features, so I can even begin to work out the financial models!<p>Please HN, you&#x27;re my only hope..<p>TIA!
======
nwrk
I really need to be able to know how many pings (hits) to those 4 API's are

Why you just don't expand your assumpsions more ? How many API calls is each
persona using ? How many users are each persona ?

And you got some ball park numbers..

All the best

